# Thomann discount codes?



## narad (Jul 15, 2019)

Not sure exactly where the best place to ask this is, but seems this is the most buy-happy subforum so I'll just go for it. Does anyone know if Thomann offers any discount/promo codes, how often, how to get them, etc? Has anyone called up / emailed and haggled with them? I've been considering ordering some stuff, but not sure how they operate, and if it's anything like big suppliers in the US.

Pretty good price on the Orange Dual Dark there...


----------



## angl2k (Jul 15, 2019)

I've been a Thomann customer for years now and I don't think I've ever seen them offer any promo codes. Same for most German suppliers/webstores.

But then again I'm usually too lazy to e-mail or phone them to haggle.

Btw check out idealo.de for the best price.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 15, 2019)

Same here, been buying stuff and browsing for more than 10 years and never saw any kind of promo code


> Btw check out idealo.de for the best price.


Idealo prime day 2019 ? I've got the feeling someone is being very creative XD


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 15, 2019)

Another Thomann customer here. I know they have some sales etc from time to time and hot-deals or whatever they call them, but never seen any discount codes. I think discount codes and all that jazz is mostly a thing in north america. Never really experienced it here in Denmark and never seen other stores like Andertons or 4sound (scandinavian store) offer discounts code, nor any other retailers.


----------



## mpexus (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeap, welcome to Europe where Discount Codes/Coupons and all that stuff doesn't exist.

Only thing I ever got from Thomann was a 20€ "voucher" to use on another purchase because they were changing Warehouses and Software and things got delayed for 1 week.

Only online European store that from time to time does nice bargains is Andertons, and its because they get nice deals on EOL products and pass them to the Cutomers. Thomann doesnt do them, they dont need it.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jul 16, 2019)

Have emailed them before trying to haggle. They shut it down quickly with a "no" and a clear statement that they don't negotiate from the listed price.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 16, 2019)

Where in the nine hells did the notion that you could haggle with thomann come from ? Why not try Amazon while you're at it


----------



## narad (Jul 17, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> Where in the nine hells did the notion that you could haggle with thomann come from ? Why not try Amazon while you're at it



Well the "Enter Promo Code" field tipped me off about the negotiable margins ;-)


----------



## Edika (Jul 17, 2019)

If there are promo codes they are a well kept secret! Some stores if you're at their mailing list they do sent a 5% or 10% discounts on specific products but you can find them cheaper even with the discount on othwr online stores. Better wait for summer and sale dates or stock clearances. Prices might be cheaper then. 

Yeah but no awesome bargains like you heard in the US.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Jul 17, 2019)

narad said:


> Well the "Enter Promo Code" field tipped me off about the negotiable margins ;-)



FWIW, on a couple of occasions, several years ago, I got a few money-off coupons from them for later purchases in return for writing a review for something I had bought. IIRC, the "Enter Promo Code" was where that was redeemed. I never got a code for anything else, and haven't gotten one in recent years if I do write a review.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 17, 2019)

narad said:


> Well the "Enter Promo Code" field tipped me off about the negotiable margins ;-)


Lost in translation. In German, that field is meant for gift vouchers if you don't have any idea for a proper present and know that a friend could use 50 bucks to buy something at Thomann. That whole coupon collecting hobby is not a thing in Germany. We go to a store and just buy stuff. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 18, 2019)

There was a bigger promo action several years ago when they built up their reviews database (they didn't always have customer reviews). You would get €5 for posting a long review I think. I spent some hours on that and got like a €70 voucher I think.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 18, 2019)

nedheftyfunk said:


> FWIW, on a couple of occasions, several years ago, I got a few money-off coupons from them for later purchases in return for writing a review for something I had bought. IIRC, the "Enter Promo Code" was where that was redeemed. I never got a code for anything else, and haven't gotten one in recent years if I do write a review.



They also gave me a free Thomann polo shirt for being a "loyal customer" back then. My house mate, who has bought thousands of £ worth of microphone and PA systems from them was livid cause he didn't get one.


----------

